# قاموس الاسماء التجارية والعلمية للمواد الكيمائية



## chem1982 (4 مارس 2012)

نظرا لاهمية الموضوع للعاملين في الصناعات الكيمائية والطلبة ارجو التثبيت


----------



## محمود بني عامر (3 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Medoo2007 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

شكراااا


----------



## haider2012 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## عاشقة القمم (4 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر ^_^


----------



## Abu zainab (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
"اللهم اكفينا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عمن سواك" آمين


----------



## zeid25 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

عمل جيد تشكر عليه


----------



## hawk1282 (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابواحمدومريم (16 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Alshahed (12 مايو 2013)

لك الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله


----------



## Amer2012 (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا أخي​​


----------



## tigertitec (4 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## انودي (7 أبريل 2014)

مشكورين


----------



## abdlelah12 (22 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## روجيه شادى (17 أغسطس 2014)

الف شكر على تعبك


----------



## ABO HAIDER (17 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله بجهودك أخي الكريم


----------



## الحداد م (8 مايو 2017)

شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## أبونوافل (5 يونيو 2018)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## أبونوافل (13 يونيو 2018)

شكرا لهذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## elshrabasy (17 يونيو 2018)

chem1982 قال:


> نظرا لاهمية الموضوع للعاملين في الصناعات الكيمائية والطلبة ارجو التثبيت


tkinkssss


----------

